# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Ξεκίνημα αναπαραγωγής από red siskin και φλώρια Ιζαμπελ

## Lovecarduelis



----------


## ktistis

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις λιγες πληροφορίες για τα red siskin όπως ποσο κάνουν αν κελαηδουν αν αναπαραγονται ευκολα αν είναι καλοβολα αν ζουν σε εξωτερική κλουβα κτλ?

----------


## jk21

σου ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια καλε μου φιλε !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Κοστίζουν πάνω κάτω περί τα 200 ευρώ το κομμάτι, ίσως και παραπάνω.
Σαφέστατα και ζούν έξω, εγώ τα έχω από τον Οκτώμβρη έξω.
Κελαηδούν τα αρσενικά πάνω κάτω σαν το λούγαρο ένα πράγμα.
Τώρα για το αν αναπαραγονται εύκολα, δεν θα βιαστώ να απαντήσω -όπως κάνουν αρκετοί αβίαστα-
θα σου πώ εκέι κατά τον Αύγουστο, που θα έχω τελειώσει.
Ξεκινησαν αισιόδοξα πάντως, μόλις έβαλα φωλιά και νήμα η μια αμέσως την έχτισε και έχει και αυγά
και η άλλη η δεύτερη που βλέπεις στην φωτό, έφτιαξε μια τέλεια φωλιά -καρδερινίσια- θα την χαρακτήριζα
και μόλις κατέβασα το κλουβί για να δώ αν έχει γεννήσει, με "μάλωσε" μη βγαίνοντας από την φωλιά (φαίνεται και στην φωτό αν την προσέξεις)

----------


## Lovecarduelis

200 ευρώ το ζευγάρι ήθελα να πώ πιο πάνω, όχι το κομμάτι όπως λανθασμένα έγραψα

----------


## aeras

Μπράβο, καλή συνέχεια

----------


## orion

καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια γιωργη.

----------


## ktistis

Λίγο ακριβούτσικα για το μεγεθος τους!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Εδώ τα πρώτα μου νεαρά red sisikn!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Υπόδειγμα υπερπροστατευτικής μάνας

http://dai.ly/JAC2T1

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν Γιωργαρα φιλαρακι μου!!!! να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## kostasb

Να σου ζήσουν προισμένους λαιμούς απο φαγητο βλέπω.. Μπράβο

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αρε αστερι......Τα καταφερες παλι...Να σου ζησουν.....Σκορδα και ματακια γρηγορα

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά! Αυτή   η γέννα εκτός από τα τρία μικρά, μου εδωσε και αλλη μια χαρα.
Τσεκαρα και τις δυο θηλυκές σίσκιν μου αν ταίζουν. Κλωσσούσαν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα, αλλα η μία είχε σποριασμένα αυγά, η άλλη άσπορα.
Δεν θέλησα να της τα πετάξω όμως, αλλά της έβαλα τα 2 σποριασμένα τη΄ς δεύτερης θηλυκιάς που είχε 4 στα 4! Βγήκαν 3 απο τα 4 εν τέλη, τσέκαρα ότι και οι 2 θηλυκές μου
ταίζουν αξιοπρεπέστατα και μετέφερα το ένα πουλάκι που το είχε ταίσει 4 μέρες η μια θηλυκιά στην άλλη που είχε τα 2. Έτσι τώρα η άλλη θηλυκιά μου έχει ξαναχτίσει φωλιά
και πάει για την 2η γέννα της και άφησα να ταίζει τα μικρά εκείνη που δεν την είχε βατέψει ο αρσενικός. Είχα ακούσει τόσα αρνητικά για αυτά τα πουλιά, ότι δεν ταίζουν καλά οι μάνες και άλλα πολλά, αλλά τελικά όλα καλά. Βέβαια είχα προετοιμάσει και 2 κανάρες για πάν ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## ria

Χτυπα κι αλλο θα τ'αντεξω..χαχαχα ...να σου ζησουν τα πιτσιρικια και να σου κλαρωσουν ολα ρε Γιωργο..υπεροχα απλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## andreascrete

Mπράβο!....πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## lagreco69

Σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια!! με το καλο.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Η πρώτη τους μέρα έξω από την φωλιά ...

----------


## mitsman

ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑ...............................   χαχααχαχχααχαχαχχχαχ


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ρε Γιωργαρα!!!! μπραβο φιλαρακι μου!

----------


## vag21

γεια σου ρε γιωργαρε γητευτη.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

ευχαριστώ φιλαράκια!
Βαγγέλη οι αρσενικοί σίσκιν έχουν ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΡΑ και τα λένε πεντακάθαρα και ΔΥΝΑΤΑ πολύ βροντόφωνα πουλιά, αν και δεν τους "το έχεις" αρχικά!
Βέβαια απο φωνή όπως καταλαβαίνεις "κορμάρα"!   χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## jk21

...οταν τα συγκρινεις με την αγαπημενη σου ... κορμαρα θα χουν

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τώρα είδα κουνιάδε το θέμα σου,εκπληκτικά πουλιά. :Bird1:

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο ρε Γιωργο.Ειναι πανεμορφα πουλια,να σου ζησουν.

----------


## orion

γλύκα τα μικρά...

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλ μου και εσένα Θοδωρή και orion!
Οι φωτό είναι αφιερωμένες και στον φίλο μου Νίκο "ΠΑΙΑΝΑ" ο οποίος πέρασε δυσκολίες!
Αλλά και σε 'ενα άλλο φιλαράκι από τα Βριλλήσια, ο οποίος μου έφερε τα πουλιά στο Λαγονήσι από τον Κηφισσό όπου τα παρέλαβε εκείνος τον χειμώνα αντί εμού!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

2η τριάδα για εφέτος!!

----------

